# Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa



## willmalwassagen (24. März 2018)

Um den Start zu vereinfachen:
Frankreich oft
Italien oft
Österreich  vorsichtig
Spanien 
Schweden
Finland
Norwegen
Holland

Bayern

Alles verjährt, keine Gewissenbisse. Aber wehe ich würde bei uns jemand erwischen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Hallo, 

nur in Deutschland-Bayern-Mittelfranken, in der Rednitz bei Fürth. War nur so 200-300 Meter von unserem Haus entfernt. Aber erstens verjährt, war vor 1960 und zweitens war ich da noch strafunmündig, was allerdings weder ich noch meine, auch schwarzfischenden, Kumpels damals wussten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Xianeli (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Als kleiner Pans jede Ferien ( außer Sommerferien )  in Spanien. An den Kanälen die mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen waren.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Das war zu der Zeit wo ich noch richtig Fisch gefangen habe....
Scherz bei Seite als Kind in der Lippe und an der Horne die durch Werne geht.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



bastido schrieb:


> Von mir nur soviel, dass ich in Bayern noch nicht schwarzgeangelt habe, da ich im Land der verdachtsunabhängigen wir kontrollieren alles wenn es optisch passt nicht einmal an der Raststätte anhalte.



Dem kann ich mich nahtlos anschließen!

Ansonsten habe ich meine anglerische Laufbahn, wie wohl viele, mit Schwarzangeln gestartet.
Zunächst so ab 9 Jahren, am Edersee. 
Später am heimischen Baggersee im Rheinland, den ich für mich okkupierte, noch bevor überhaupt ein Angelverein drauf war!
Bin dann später von eben diesem Verein zur Mitgliedschaft genötigt worden, um weiterhin dort zu Angeln zu dürfen.
Mit 14 Jahren dann 1972 die Prüfung und somit Ende meiner Schwarzanglerkariere.
Außer das ich noch ein paar mal in der Bretagne schwarz gefischt habe, auf Aal, dabei mal einen Beifang Lachs oder Meerforelle hakte.
Wobei sich das Bild des springenden Silberbarren auf meine Festplatte gebrannt hat, bevor die 0,30er Mono knallte!

Jürgen


----------



## Gast (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Als Kind schon so ziemlich überall.
In jedem Urlaub, früher bevorzugt in Italien, Jugoslavien, Österreich, Dänemark, Holland, Frankreich, Spanien.
In Dänemark und Österreich habe ich als Kind schon so geile Forellen gefangen, da träumt heute so mancher Angler von.
Aber vor 40 Jahren schwammen die ja in jedem Bach rum.
Eine Montage mit einem von den roten Korkschwimmern, ein bischen Blei, Wirbel und einen dicken Haken, einen Wurm dran und einfach mit der Strömung treiben lassen.
Bohh, die Forellen waren oft so groß und stark das ich sie kaum rausbekommen habe :q


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

als kind im harz und auch vorher in brandenburg mit meinem vater. da war ich aber jünger als sechs. der erwerb meiner angelerlaubnis sah dann so aus, dass ich mit einigen freunden in der kantine der örtlichen lpg zwischen vielen rauchenden männern saß und am ende der sitzung meinen angelausweis ausgestellt bekam. mit etwa 14 jahren wurde mit dann die raubfisch- und salmoqualifikation nachgetragen.


----------



## Gast (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Je länger ich darüer nachdenke um so mehr fällt mir wieder ein :q
Die Erft war früher auch klasse um schwarz zu angeln, da hat doch nie jemand kontroliert.
Und wenn, dann wurde man als Kind eh nur verjagt.
Und der Baggersee bei uns war ein Paradies für Karpfen.
Da habe ich meinen ersten Karpfen gefangen, ganz klassisch auf selbstgemachten Teig.
Wenn ich die Teigkugeln nur mal gekocht hätte so hätte ich den Boilie erfunden  #6


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



bastido schrieb:


> Von mir nur soviel, dass ich in Bayern noch nicht schwarzgeangelt habe, da ich im Land der verdachtsunabhängigen wir kontrollieren alles wenn es optisch passt nicht einmal an der Raststätte anhalte. Ich nehme an, Hotte liest selbst hier mit.:m



Hallo,

na ja, irgendwo her muss ja die niedrigste Kriminalitätsrate verbunden mit der höchsten Aufklärungsrate von ganz Deutschland ja herkommen#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Quasi überall, wo sich in der Bubenzeit eine Gelegenheit ergeben hat... :q


----------



## geomas (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

In der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



bastido schrieb:


> Jaja, das alte Märchen, was erstens schon deswegen nicht stimmt, da dies immer noch Baden-Württemberg ist
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## rippi (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Nur in zwei Gewässern, die jetzt meine Vereinsgewässer sind. In der landwirtschaftlich geprägten Steppe Schleswig-Holsteins kommt aber auch nie jemand vorbei.
 Das andere waren alles Grauzonen.


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Je länger ich darüer nachdenke um so mehr fällt mir wieder ein


mir auch:
luckenwalde der weichpfuhl, mit stock, paketschnur, büroklammer und weißbrot. wir haben sogar mal was gefangen.
später dann im harz die "lehmgrube" der örtlichen ziegelei. vergeblich haben wir versucht dort die karpfen zu landen. die haben mit unserem material kurzen prozess gemacht.



bastido schrieb:


> So und nun warte ich weiter auf den ersten, der älter als 6 war als er schwarz geangelt hat.


sollte sich das auf mein posting beziehen: ich habe keine ahnung davon, wie die altersgrenze in der ddr geregelt war. mein vater hatte natürlich einen schein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Uiuiui......als Erwachsener wohl in Portugal, Kroatien und Griechenland, allerdings hat das damals auch niemand wirklich interessiert.

Bevor ich mit 14 meine Prüfung machte waren im Bergischen diverse Bäche mit nicht gerade handlangen Bachforellen  und auch mal ein paar Regenbogen aus eher extensiven Teichhaltung, bis ein Eigentümer zwei Dobermänner auf uns hetzte. 

Da ging uns die Muffe, aber wir haben  es ihm nicht vergessen und später mal mit seinen Fischen die Wupper ordentlich besetzt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



bastido schrieb:


> So und nun warte ich weiter auf den ersten, der älter als 6 war als er schwarz geangelt hat.



Pff, so bis Ende 20 wars der Thrill der mich immer mal getrieben hat .
 Mitten in der Kleinstadt hab' ich mich in ein Kanalrohr gequetscht um ne Handleine in den kleinen Fluß reinhängen zu können. Und die dicksten Aale rausgeholt weil dort nie einer geangelt hat und auch nie werden wird .

Als Junge aufm Kaff sowieso, und später als Jugendlicher mitten in München am Isarkanal und Olympiasee. Da bin ich allerdings auch erwischt worden |rolleyes.

btw. mir gings nie um die Fische, die meisten durften gleich wieder schwimmen. Die ausm Isarkanal hab ich rüber zur Isar geschleppt weil ich diesen Betonkanal so wenig "fischgerecht" fand |supergri.


----------



## LAC (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Als Kleinkind habe ich in den Waldbächen im Bach gelegen und Fische unter den Steinen gefangen - nach einigen Wochen klappte das ganz gut. Hatte mit meinen Fingern eine ganz bestimmte Technik entwickelt, so das der Fisch sich drehte und ich dann zugreifen konnte
Ich habe dabei die Augen aufgemacht - und nicht schwarz geangelt. Meine Großmutter schimpfte mit mir dann immer - das war mir egal - ich fand das SUPER.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

In Spanien und NL mehrfach, 1x an einem Privatteich mit einem Kollegen...da kam der Besitzer und hat den Hund losgelassen, konnten aber entkommen und 1x an einem Bach mit Kumpel, wo wir mit einer kapitalen Forelle erwischt wurden - kam aber nichts bei raus, nur Anruf bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Alles schwarzangler hier, schämen sollt ihr euch :m


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



bastido schrieb:


> Ne, war eher so grundsätzlich aber nu hat sich ja mal einer geoutet.


ich wollte nur vorsorglich nachfragen, damit keine missverständnisse entstehen.

selbst mein großer, mittlerweile fast 16, hat mit mir gemeinsam schwarz geangelt. wie sonst soll man bei kindern und jugendlichen ausbaufähiges interesse feststellen können? der zeitliche und finanzielle aufwand ist nicht unerheblich. beim jugendfischereischein hat er noch rumgeneult, so groß waren erwartungen und druck. beim großen schein ist er reingegangen wie ein mann und rausgekommen ist er als angler. das hat mich ein wenig stolz gemacht.


----------



## Promachos (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Hallo!

Ich habe als Student einmal schwarz geangelt, und das kam so: Ein Kommilitone (Michl Ko. R.I.P.) angelte an einem Baggersee mit gutem Zanderbestand, der See wurde bald an einen exklusiven Bonzenverein (nein, es war nicht Bayern München|supergri) verkauft. Aus Protest gegen die Ausbeutung seines Topgewässers entschlossen wir uns zu einer illegalen Angelsession, noch dazu auf der Seite, die als Naturschutzgebiet nicht betreten werden durfte. Wir fingen in dieser Nacht ziemlich gut, aber nervlich hat es uns dermaßen mitgenommen, dass es bei diesem einen Mal geblieben ist. Ich schwör!
Ach ja: Es war im Bundesland mit den verdachtsunabhängigen Kontrollen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

In diversen Fischteichen, in fremden Rheinlosen gewildert und Albanien um ein paar Zentner Langusten + Beifang erleichtert (aber das war zur professionellen Zeit)


----------



## wusel345 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

In jungen Jahren in der Issel bei Marienthal mit der geliehenen Angelrute meines Onkels. Hab schöne Rotaugen ober- und unterhalb eines Wehres gefangen. Ist aber auch schon über 50 Jahre her. Danach nie wieder. Nur noch mit amtlichem Schein.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Hallo,

ein bißchen wundere ich mich schon über das Ausmaß der Schwarzangelei hier.
Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen sehe ich das noch als normal bis ok an.
Aber Schwarzfischen als Erwachsener, noch dazu im Ausland geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
Mag ja sein, dass ich da altmodische Moralvorstellungen habe, aber es handelt sich um einen strafbaren Tatbestand, das ist etwas Anderes als mal falsch parken. Und im Ausland bin ich Gast und habe die dortigen Regelungen zu respektieren. Ich war im Laufe der Jahre in rund einem Dutzend Länder in Europa zum Angeln, man kommt meist ohne größere Probleme an Karten - also was soll? Da muss man nicht die Gastfreundschaft mißbrauchen und schwarzfischen.

Petri Heil, trotz Kopfschüttelns

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Das war nicht die Frage Lajos  und immer dran denken dass die Gastfreundschaft mit harter Währung erkauft wird...

@Topic: nie schwarz geangelt, ich bin zu feige um ein Verbrecher zu sein - Dennoch bin ich kein Polizist geworden


----------



## Gast (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und im Ausland bin ich Gast und habe die dortigen Regelungen zu respektieren. Da muss man nicht die Gastfreundschaft mißbrauchen und schwarzfischen.
> Petri Heil, trotz Kopfschüttelns
> Lajos



Dann erklär das auch mal den vielen ausländischen Schwarzanglern die Tag für Tag in Deutschland einfallen und die Gewässer leerfischen 
Ich mache da einen Unterschied, ich unterscheide ob jemand im Urlaub ein paar Fische fängt und sich mal einen auf den Grill legt.
Oder eben Schwarzangler die sich Tag für Tag die Taschen voll machen und die Fische auch noch verkaufen. Solche Schwarzangler die mit dicken Drillingen in der Schonzeit Zander von den Nestern reißen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Frage Lajos  und immer dran denken dass die Gastfreundschaft mit harter Währung erkauft wird...
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Einer von euch war gestern bei uns am See zum Schwarzangeln 
... so ein Pech, dass wir Arbeitsdienst hatten und in geballter Ladung auftauchten ...
mal sehen, wer sich jetzt hier nicht mehr meldet


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Hat er tatsächlich gesagt "ich bin doch beim Anglerboard"?


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Quatsch, das war der Morgenscherz 

Einer ist entwischt, einer erwischt; Spinnrute, gut ausgerüstet, nix Ausländer nur anderes Bundesland, +- 40 Jahre, haben der Polizei übergeben, da er nicht mit sich reden lassen wollte und den Mut hatte, den Gewässerwart anzulangen;


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Wir mögen keinen Spaß am Morgen 
Und, meinen unmaßgeblichen Erfahrungen nach zu Urteilen gibt es nix was die Leute nicht versuchen um den Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

"Tätlichen Angriff" hatten wir nur einmal in den letzten Jahren, das haben wir auch zur Anzeige gebracht. Selbstgefährdung ist es nicht wert, der Schwarzangler ist weg und gewarnt und wird wohl eher nicht mehr kommen.  
Wenn wir aber mehrere Personen sind, dann stellen wir auch einen aggressiven Schwarzangler. Viele wissen ganz genau, dass Vereine wegen der Saisoneröffnung zum 16. April gerade besetzen, meist haben und mit Fischwache muss man Samstag früh nicht rechnen. Alles kalkuliert von den Schwarzangler! Aber Arbeistdienst war nicht mit berücksichtigt ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

als Jugendlicher in der Emmer bei Schieder, da gab es den Stausee noch nicht


----------



## vonda1909 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Dann erklär das auch mal den vielen ausländischen Schwarzanglern die Tag für Tag in Deutschland einfallen und die Gewässer leerfischen
> Ich mache da einen Unterschied, ich unterscheide ob jemand im Urlaub ein paar Fische fängt und sich mal einen auf den Grill legt.
> Oder eben Schwarzangler die sich Tag für Tag die Taschen voll machen und die Fische auch noch verkaufen. Solche Schwarzangler die mit dicken Drillingen in der Schonzeit Zander von den Nestern reißen.



Und was unternimmst du dagegen?
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Als Kind zu angeln ist kein Verbrechen das ist Abenteuer pur.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Dann erklär das auch mal den vielen ausländischen Schwarzanglern die Tag für Tag in Deutschland einfallen und die Gewässer leerfischen
> Ich mache da einen Unterschied, ich unterscheide ob jemand im Urlaub ein paar Fische fängt und sich mal einen auf den Grill legt.
> Oder eben Schwarzangler die sich Tag für Tag die Taschen voll machen und die Fische auch noch verkaufen. Solche Schwarzangler die mit dicken Drillingen in der Schonzeit Zander von den Nestern reißen.



Hallo,

ich weiss ja nicht, wo Du deine diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen in Deutschland gemacht hast, aber das von Dir aufgezeigte Szenario habe ich bei uns noch nicht erlebt.
Liegt wahrscheinlich an den verdachtsunabhängigen Kontrollen im Bayernlande.
Ob jetzt einer einen gewilderten Fisch verkauft, oder selbst verzehrt - wo ist der Unterschied. Ausser der "Verzehrer" war vom Hundertod bedroht.
Wie gesagt Kinder und Jugendliche ok. Aber als Erwachsener schwarzfischen ohne jegliches Unrechtsbewußtsein, tut mir leid, dafür kann ich kein Verständnis aufbringen, weil es eben nicht nötig ist und aus dem Abenteuerkick der Kindheit sollte man irgendwann herausgewachsen sein#d.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

im in- und ausland eigentlich regelmäßig, bis ich im ehemaligen Jugoslawien eine, ich nenn' es mal lehrreiche erfahrung machen durfte.
seitdem noch nicht mal die rute vom kumpel angefasst, sofern selber nicht im besitz von gültigen papieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> im in- und ausland eigentlich regelmäßig, bis ich im ehemaligen Jugoslawien eine, ich nenn' es mal lehrreiche erfahrung machen durfte.
> seitdem noch nicht mal die rute vom kumpel angefasst, sofern selber nicht im besitz von gültigen papieren.



Hallo,

ja, die waren dort und sind es auch noch heute; immer sehr scharf, gründlich und allgegenwärtig, mobil unterwegs mit Fernglas. Einer hatte mal sogar einen Revolver am Gürtel.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## inextremo6 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

1990 beim Fussball WM Endspiel im klarsten Brandenburger Gewässer, im Atomkraftwerkskühlwasser.Dort sollte es sagenumworbene Riesenaale geben . Leider gleich nach 3 Std.trotz des WM Spiels erwischt.
Naja lief ziemlich glimpflich ab, 50 Mark und der Konrolleur zog weiter . Aber Riesenaale gabs trotzdem nicht und geleuchtet haben die auch nicht...........


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

War ich zwar nicht selber, aber hier mal eine kleine, nette Geschichte, die mir der Kontrollor von meinen Hauswasser mal erzählt hatte.
Er hatte im gebüsch versteckt ein Paar aufgestöbert, ein Mann, offensichtlich Ausländer und seine Frau, eine Rute war ausgelegt.
Auf die Anforderung, die Lizenz zu zeigen, gab sich der Mann ahnugslos, gab vor, kaum Deutsch zu sprechen und versuchte radebrechend sich rauszureden, er hätte das nicht gewusst..., noch nie gemacht...usw.
Er war so überzeugend und offensichtlich schuldbewusst, dass der Kontrollor es bei einer Verwarnung belassen wollte, als die Frau das erste mal den Mund aufmachte und im breitesten wiener Dialekt meinte "scheiß die net an, mir fischen immer do und es hat no nie wem gstört, was soll des?"
Er meinte, der "Ausländer" hat seine frau mit Blicken geradezu getötet... 
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Jedes jahr aufs neue an meinem Hausgewässer.
Die Lust aufs angeln ist halt immer früher da, als die Lust zum Kauf der Jahreskarte.
Also Jahreskarte hole ich jedes Jahr aber meist nach den ersten Angeltouren.
Der ansässige Fischer, geht also in Vorleistung


----------



## CKeins (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wo habt ihr schon "Schwarz" geangelt in Europa*

Auch als Kind, klar. Am liebsten im Dorfteich die Schleien aus der Entengrütze gezogen und gegenüber dem örtlichen Aufseher - einem Kollegen vom Papa - erzählt, das ich natürlich im Verein bin...nur eben im Nachbarort. Gab nur nen verständiges Grinsen - aber er hat genau geschaut, wer da was tut. Ein anderer Typ, der untermaßige Fische in seinen Setzkescher getan hat, kam ihm nicht davon. Ich hab aber immer schon drauf geachtet, alles richtig zu machen, und daher war es wohl ok. Und naja, war eben auch DDR, da war das alles eh noch eine Spur entspannter.

Einmal dann aber auch noch wesentlich später. An einem Parktümpel haben Opas mit den Enkeln immer Enten gefüttert und die Hälfte vom Brot wurde immer mal kurz vor der Ente von unten weggezutscht. Karten gabs für das Wasser eh nicht und ich konnte nicht widerstehen. War aber auch nur zehn Minuten...länger dauerte das nicht. -.-


----------

